# Suche Brushes - Farbspritzer



## Atomik1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche genau diese Brushes:





und:





Wo finde ich die oder wer kann mir die Brushes schicken?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

MfG


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2010)

Hai,

heissen diese nur bei dir Farbspritzer ? Wenn du nämlich nach z.B. Blut oder Splash - Brushes suchst kannst du tagelang vergleichen, ob du die passenden findest.

Deviantart ist eigentlich eine recht gute Anlaufstelle für brushes, versuch es mal dort.

Ansonsten, da du ja zumindest ein Bild davon hast, erstelle sie dir doch neu.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

viel Spaß damit.


Alex


----------

